# Favorite stretch of road?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok PacNWers... in the interest of keeping something going on this forum how about this:

what's your favorite stretch of road in OR/WA? Is it just topographically interesting, good views, etc?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

From the top of Blewitt Pass to Leavenworth. It's a scenic 23 miles of *downhill*, then about 5 miles along the river 'till you get into town.


----------



## bcm119 (May 22, 2002)

Well, I haven't been too many places yet, but so far I think Larch Mountain is a beautiful climb. Marys Peak is also a great climb closer to home, and around Corvallis my favorites are Kings Valley road and the road past Alsea falls (which has recently been paved all the way to hwy 34).


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a few ...

The five mile drive in Point Defiance Park in Tacoma, particularly the stretch after you pass the road coming up from Owen Beach until just past the point itself.

The short stretch along Puget Sound between chambers creek and the town of Steilacoom.

Johnson point road from near the point to Hawkes-Praire Road north of Lacey is very nice.

The stretch from Manchester north of Southworth to the town of Port Orchard.

And of course, the stretch along Chuckanut Drive along the Sound.

As for climbs ...

I really like the climb to Sunrise at Mt. Rainier National Park as my favorite; especially when there isn't a cloud in the sky and the mountain is really standing out. You make the last turn just before the top and the view just blows me away.

Hurricane Ridge is spectacular for the same reasons as cited above. Just not as thrilled with the decent through some of the tunnels. 

There are so many great rides in the NW, where do you stop naming the great stretches ...


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Ummm, King's Valley..*

Did that race for the first time last year and now have it as one of my favorite races of the year. Has 'just enough' hills to make it interesting, but not too much to really favor climbers.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Any ride out of my door*

Usually affords me great views. Easy to do living in Hood River.

But you could take a year off and just cycle and not even scratch the surface of the spectacular riding in the Northwest.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*All of Stevens Pass*

I like the whole ride, from Seattle to Wenatchee. Top of the pass to Leavenworth is really cool. My qualifier is I only do it on off peak hours. Week days early morning.


----------



## beldar (Sep 4, 2004)

I second the Sunrise and Hurricane Ridge suggestions, and would add

Crystal Mountain turnoff to Chinook Pass

The scenery from Cayuse Pass to Chinook Pass is hard to beat.

Stevens Canyon Road to Paradise is also very nice.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Ok PacNWers... in the interest of keeping something going on this forum how about this:
> 
> what's your favorite stretch of road in OR/WA? Is it just topographically interesting, good views, etc?


The section of Marmot Road as you come down into the Sandy River Valley, make a nice fast sweeping turn to the left, and there is Mt. Hood rising up at the end of the valley. In the sping, when the valley is green and the sky is clear, oh man that is a beautiful sight.

FYI, that is part of the Little Switzerland ride in Rubber to the Road II.

Gordon


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

*Oregon Coast*

You can't beat the Oregon Coast. Granted, I rode it 14 years ago (when I was 15 years old..) but I remember some great views of the ocean and forests. Since then I haven't ridden any scenic routes but am hoping Cycle Oregon - The Weekend ride will be memorable. 

Sven


----------

